# cant detect my usb stick

## ghiskard_seldon

Hi there... well, you can figure out from the subject which is my problem...here it is:

I followed all the steps presented here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml#2.4.xconfig and after doing a 'dmesg' i get this output: 

Linux version 2.4.26-gentoo-r13 (root@opeth) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #5 Sun Apr 10 01:04:16 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000077f0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000077f0000 - 00000000077f8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000077f8000 - 0000000007800000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

119MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 30704

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 26608 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 500.012 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 996.14 BogoMIPS

Memory: 117972k/122816k available (2126k kernel code, 4456k reserved, 319k data, 116k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel Celeron (Mendocino) stepping 05

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0200, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router SIS5595 [1039/0008] at 00:01.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6b [Flags: R/O].

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.1 (Aug 30, 2003)

8139cp: pci dev 00:09.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:09.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xc8000000, 00:08:a1:1a:80:3b, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 86M

agpgart: Detected SiS 620 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 Aperture @ 0xe0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.7.0 20020828 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 Aperture @ 0xe0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.1 20020211 on minor 2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: ST310212A, ATA DISK drive

hdc: Hewlett-Packard CD-Writer Plus 7500, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: CREATIVE CD5220E-F, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 20005650 sectors (10243 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=1245/255/63

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1024kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 120kB Cache

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

solo1: version v0.20 time 01:16:58 Apr 10 2005

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:0c.0

solo1: joystick port at 0x90a5

solo1: ddma base address: 0x9070

maestro3: version 1.23 built at 01:17:24 Apr 10 2005

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver hub

host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,4)) ...

for (ide0(3,4))

ide0(3,4):Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 116k freed

Adding Swap: 136544k swap-space (priority -1)

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

can you give me a hint on what's going on here?... as you can see my usb stick is not being detected... i have no /dev/sda* directories, but i have a /dev/usb one... thanks!!

----------

## shadow_dancer

did you take a look here ??

you don't need to post all the output of your dmesg

next time

```

dmesg | grep -i usb

```

will do the trick

cheers

sd

----------

## ghiskard_seldon

hey, a big thanks for that link, it really helped me out... 

Another one... is there a way for not typing modprobe usbcore, modprobe usb-storage, modprobe usb-ohci every time i need to plug the memory?...

by the way, modprobe vfat says something about being busy, nonetheless i'm able to mount the device.

Hope you can help me with the modules-loading thing... thanks

----------

## RuiP

You should had build  those inside your kernel... 

If not you must add 'usbcore' and so on to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (But with stuff like that it's better rebuild the kernel with those inside).

----------

## ghiskard_seldon

they were built inside the kernel but didn't get them to work that way...anyway, thanks for the replies. I think i'll go for the add-in-/etc/modules/autoload.d/kernel-2.4 option, unless some other one comes out... thanks both of you...

----------

## RuiP

Hi, still using 2.4?

If you build it inside kernel (<Y> not <M>) then modprobe on then will do nothing and they will be always loaded...

----------

## halok

.

----------

